# New Sentinel!



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

My new Sentinel FLX just came in yesterday, and I went into the shop today to pick it up. I only had a bit of time to set it up, and I won't be able to finish until Friday. But, I was able to send 3 arrows through it, and I like it.

I will put up some pics when it is all ready to go.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

your lucky!!! looks like a wicked bow!!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What you gonna use for a setup with it?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> What you gonna use for a setup with it?


Same stuff as I had on my old bow. I could barley afford the bow, I can't afford any MORE new stuff. lol

In the first 3 shots though, it looks dang promising. I really want to get this thing fully set-up soon and shoot some 5-spot with it...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool, can't wait to see the pictures of it, I would go and sell my Switchback to just go ahead and be able to afford a Z7 but I am going to keep the Switchback as a back-up bow.
Congrats on the new bow!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Should be a good shooter, I think the guy I shot with at vegas was shooting one(last years). 

I'm trying to trade my target bow to get a monster or another AM35


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Should be a good shooter, I think the guy I shot with at vegas was shooting one(last years).
> 
> I'm trying to trade my target bow to get a monster or another AM35


Please dont get a Mathews!!! or hoyt!

Get an exceed 300 !!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> Please dont get a Mathews!!! or hoyt!
> 
> Get an exceed 300 !!!


I would love to, but there isn't one up for trade....

Sorry for getting off topic Adam


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I would love to, but there isn't one up for trade....
> 
> Sorry for getting off topic Adam


You're cool. I didn't expect this thread to go too far until I got pics up (not yet, btw) and even then it wouldn't last long on topic. Don't worry about it. 

By the way, the Exceed was pretty nice. I know I have mentioned before, the guy who got the first prototype works at the same shop I do, and he let me try it. The draw was pretty good, but it did have a lot of vibration/jump when you shoot it. I know it's a target bow, but then again, BowTech target bows don't do that...


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Alright, I got some pics today. They are not the best, but you get the point well enough. 

So far so good, as far as the bow goes. It is heavier than I am used to, and I need to get used to that. But, other than that, she shoots great!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice looking :thumbs_up


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Should be a good shooter, I think the guy I shot with at vegas was shooting one(last years).
> 
> I'm trying to trade my target bow to get a monster or another AM35


you know you want a monster! :shade:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> you know you want a monster! :shade:


I talked to griv last night about what bow would be best for me for an all around bow. Its down to either a maxxis 35, AM35, Reezen 7, or monster


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just wondering.. Do you think the FLX offers much of an advantage over their previous system, or any other slide system out there. I have seen some bad stories about it (bound to happen anytime new technology like this is released, it is archery talk after all.) Just wondering what somebodys take is like yours who had another bowtech and then just got this.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Gotta love a bowtech!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, last night I finally got hooked up with my coach and we got it all set up right. The draw length was about a quarter inch too long, and once we shortened it, it started shooting lights out! It's amazing how much of a difference it can make, but it is now shooting unbelievably well. 

As far as the FLX guard goes, I am not totally sure yet. So far it has not had any problems, and I don't expect it too any time soon. 

Compared to my Guardian which had a cable slide, I like this better. The cables got some serious ware where the slide hit them, and they were starting to cut through. With pulleys there instead to create minimal friction, I think they will last longer, which is very nice.

Then again, any regular roller guard does that. However, regular roller guards also create a lot of torque on the riser. BowTech made a video where a lazer showed how much torque a bow made, and the FLX guard had about half as much movement. If you can get the bow from twisting in your hand or creating any kind of stress, it is a good thing in my opinion. I know it is one more moving part, but in my eyes it is basically a smaller bow limb, and we all know how sturdy and consistent those can be.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Found the video! It's about a minute into it or so.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXI29xQtqwc


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Try a hoyt cable slide on your guardian, should take care of the ware.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice. I want one


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

How much are they going for?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Retail is about $850.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks. I hope to get one this summer. I used to have the 09 sentinel and it was an awesome bow.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

are sentinel was very nice, shot great all day with them and as for monsters go did anyone else think that they were top heavy or was that just me?? i have shot very heavy bows but that topped the cake for me. kinda strange as ive never seen an overly heavy mathews bow


----------

